# Mp On A Hadley Roma



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I thought I would try this out as I quite liked it on a lumpy, but couldn't get on with the gap at the lugs with the straight-end lumpy.

The first surprise was how it fitted - it is absolutely a perfect fit. I like the look, and it makes a change from the NATO/Aviator/Woodland/Pigskin I usually wear it on.










Lumpy for comparison:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I thought the lumpy looked good, but the Hadley Roma is a lot better


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

That looks very good - a superb match


















The lumpy is an excellent bracelet.

However, I think it works best on watches where it's _straight_ between the lugs.

Like this 










Cheers


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks nice









The MP needs to be 42-45mm to be perfect


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmm now that would look very nice indeed


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks all. I have tried it on my 'Yao O&W Mk XI type 48-ish' watch and it doesn't suit it at all in my opinion. It must be the standard MP hands/numerals combination that works somehow.

Alan (Dapper) I agree on the watchadoo on the PRS 17 - I have that combo too and love it.

Each to his own of course, but I like the 37/38 mm size; it is my preferred size for dress and mil-style. Larger works for me with chronos, divers and B-Uhr style pilots watches, though. I have a 43 mm Glycine Combat I'm rather fond of too.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I got a couple of lumpy`s today, one for the RLT-8 which looks really cool









& a 24mm for my Glycine Incursore which just didn`t work, the problem is that the 24 is the same width as the 22 but with wider end pieces and the bracelets taper made it look too small for the Glycines large dial









BTW that HR really suits the MP


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Could always go for the Pilot at 46mm


















But agree a 42mm would be nice, come on Roy


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

quoll said:


> I thought I would try this out as I quite liked it on a lumpy, but couldn't get on with the gap at the lugs with the straight-end lumpy.
> 
> The first surprise was how it fitted - it is absolutely a perfect fit. I like the look, and it makes a change from the NATO/Aviator/Woodland/Pigskin I usually wear it on.
> 
> ...


 Love the look very tempting


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

That combination looks superb on what's a great photograph. A tempting advert in itself to buy one!

Andrew.


----------



## Junior (Mar 17, 2006)

Great combination.


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice match!

I've bought now an Hadley Roma on ebay for my MP









Thanks for great suggestion!!!!!

Best regards.


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

quoll said:


> I thought I would try this out as I quite liked it on a lumpy, but couldn't get on with the gap at the lugs with the straight-end lumpy.
> 
> The first surprise was how it fitted - it is absolutely a perfect fit. I like the look, and it makes a change from the NATO/Aviator/Woodland/Pigskin I usually wear it on.


I have a question 4 you: i've tried to install this Hadley Roma on my MP but curved end are not exactly fit.

Have you made some modification?


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Broadarrow said:


> quoll said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I would try this out as I quite liked it on a lumpy, but couldn't get on with the gap at the lugs with the straight-end lumpy.
> ...


No modifications as such.

The end piece is of the 'cut-away' variety - i.e. attached to the watch only where the edge pieces grip the lugs. See the piccy:










Those edge pieces are very easy to adjust - it just takes finger pressure. Try a few adjustments and you should get a fit like the one in my first pic. I hit it right first go on the O&W, but it took me a little longer to get it just right when I fitted a 20mm one to my Stowa Marine.


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

quoll said:


> Broadarrow said:
> 
> 
> > quoll said:
> ...


Very Well....i try.

My end pieces are the same. Thanks for your easy suggestion and picture!

I post my pic asap, when is fitted....









Thanks a lot again


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

And finally:










Quoll, thanks for your suggestion, now is ready to wear..it seems another watch.

OT - Family quotes:

My wife: "Oh no, Erny, another watch!!!! I want divorce!"

Me: "No, darling, it's the same watch!"

My wife: "Yes, the same, 35 watches ago..."


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Excellent - I agree, it does look like another watch.

(You can try the 'no, it's just a new strap' routine with next watch you buy now, of course...)


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Broadarrow said:


> My wife: "Oh no, Erny, another watch!!!! I want divorce!"
> 
> Me: "No, darling, it's the same watch!"
> 
> My wife: "Yes, the same, 35 watches ago..."












your wife has a good sense of humour

just don't tell her how much it cost to put new bracelets on your entire collection 

That strap really does make it look a different watch though. Nice









Toby


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

quoll said:


> (You can try the 'no, it's just a new strap' routine with next watch you buy now, of course...)


Good solution!!!!!







ahah, thank you


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I don't like bracelets and I don't like nato's which is what my newly arrived MP came with. I was wondering what to put on it and I must admit that bracelet looks bloody good.









Jase, the first thing I did when mine arrived was to check the diameter, it wears a lot bigger, on the wrist it looks bigger than my M1.


----------

